# Can you name the Top 5 picks from 2000 to 2009?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.sporcle.com/games/rickem78/nbatop5

Can you get them all?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I got 47/50

Ones I missed: 

Shelden Williams (couldn't spell his damn name)
Jeff Green
Ricky Rubio

Couldn't remember the names of the last two guys although I could picture their faces and know all about what they're doing right now as players. Oh well, not so bad. Should have got all 50 though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I got 50 out of 50... Raymond Felton and Drew Gooden took me a while to remember for some reason, but I had a good 5 minutes left when I finished.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's bullcrap how long it takes to spell Skita's last name. I thought it was supposed to help you.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Got all of them with 7 minutes left but couldnt spell tskitishvili(Sp?)


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I missed Gooden, Dunleavy and Miles. Also couldn't spell Skita's name.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Got them all, but had to use google to get Tskitivilli and Bargani spelled right. It's way too easy with them giving you the school names. Without them I wonder what I would of gotten considering I still had over 5 minutes left.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

49/50 - forgot Jeff Green!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

48, forgot swift and skita


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I got 42/50 mostly due to the older years when I wasn't watching.

Got everybody 2003-2009 except for Jeff Green.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Couldn't spell nicolas Tskitishvili but got everything else.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nikoloz, FTW!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I couldn't remember Fizer, Devin H. or Livingston.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

50/50 with 7:54 left. I agree it was too easy with the schools, and I'm surprised I did so well on all the spelling. It helps when you type a last name like "Williams" all the Williams players are accounted for.
LOL I guess I did so well because I study the lottery extensively every year since the Clippers are always there!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Couldn't spell nicolas Tskitishvili but got everything else.


That was the one I missed too. I tried every possible spelling that I could think of and none of them worked. With two minutes left I finally gave up.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All 50 with 6 minutes to spare...almost blanked on Livingston and Thabeet :baseldance:

Without the college and country reminders though I wouldn't have come close.

Sadly I was so obsessed with Nikoloz Tskitishvili becoming a superstar I'll never forget how to spell his name.


----------

